
Washington Post: Experts say USMCA frees Canadian data – but with unknown risks - anconia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/experts-say-usmca-frees-canadian-data--but-with-unknown-risks/2018/10/03/3bdb05be-c651-11e8-9c0f-2ffaf6d422aa_story.html
======
anconia
Interesting article and worth the read ... and of note from the article:

"The new trade deal, the successor to the 1993 North American Free Trade
Agreement, marks the first time the two countries have formally negotiated
data's role in trade."

